
The yodeler who sued Yahoo - muraiki
https://thehustle.co/the-yodeler-who-sued-yahoo/
======
alxmdev
Incredible, the yodel's worth jumped from 3 to 7 figures once the artist's
lawyers evened the playing field!

This story reminds me of the Nike logo one, quote Wikipedia: _For her
services, the company paid her $35 ($206 in 2015 dollars), citing that she
worked 17.5 hours on creating the Swoosh_.

~~~
bkrn
Worth mentioning that she got paid later (without her having to hire lawyers
as far as I know)
[https://www.oregonlive.com/business/2011/06/nikes_swoosh_bra...](https://www.oregonlive.com/business/2011/06/nikes_swoosh_brand_logo_hits_4.html)

------
duxup
That yodel was a pretty good bit of branding. It certainly sticks in your
head. I'll probabbly never forget it.

~~~
anitil
I remember getting in a lot of trouble at school because the teacher called us
a 'bunch of yahoos'. I ... I just couldn't help myself and let rip

------
imglorp
I'm curious about IP protection on a 3.5 second performance, comprising 3
notes.

What would appropriate "fair use" look like? And evidently, the fact that
Yahoo made it their branding was something legally different than a local
performance. Odd system we have.

~~~
notahacker
Whatever appropriate "fair use" is, I'm pretty sure it isn't _build your brand
around it_ , and if you license a composition for use in a regional radio ad
in order to avoid royalty payments, it's not fair use to also use it for
everything else, whether it's 3.5 seconds long or not.

The Intel jingle is only four notes, but Walter Werzowa's done rather well out
of being paid to compose variants of it and it's rather more famous than his
actual records...

------
jedberg
I can see why he'd be mad. If you were around the Bay Area in 1999/2000, that
yodel was unescapable. He deserved to be paid.

~~~
tdurden
He was paid, he just didn't ask for enough.

~~~
jolmg
He wasn't paid. He was paid for giving a copyright license for a regional
commercial. He wasn't paid for the copyright license Yahoo! needed for
everything else they used his yodel for.

------
JasonFruit
(I will always pronounce Yahoo yay-hoo, and nobody can stop me. yay-hoo.com —
it's my own little strike against the beast.)

~~~
capsulecorp
I will always pronounce Jason jah-son, and you cant stop me. Jah-son Fruit.

~~~
rmbryan
I will always pronounce "capsule" with the Jean-Luc Picard glide, and you
can't stop me. Capshule-corp.

~~~
capsulecorp
I don't think I would want to stop that.

------
moate
Duplicate. This has been posted 2 times already

~~~
detaro
HN explicitly allows a few reposts if previous submissions didn't trigger a
discussion or some amount of upvotes.

